# Can I keep Achatina fulica with Achatina reticulata?



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all, I am wondering if I can keep the above mentioned african land snails together? They are seperate at the present but was curious.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Phil3822 said:


> Hi all, I am wondering if I can keep the above mentioned african land snails together? They are seperate at the present but was curious.


Yes they can be kept together with no issues as long as both lots are free of mites etc. If you want to breed the retics however then keeping them apart is best to know you have the right eggs, and of course the tank would need to be larger to give the snails enough room.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

I only want to breed for feeders although am fond of the adult ones of which I have two of each variaty. For feeder purposes would there be any issue with not knowing which eggs are which. I have a rather large home for them hence wanting to keep them together to make full use. 

Also, am I able to use moss I have in my garden as a substrate. I know it is chemical free etc but wondered. I use coir moss or whatever its called at the moment which is fine but again was interested.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Phil3822 said:


> I only want to breed for feeders although am fond of the adult ones of which I have two of each variaty. For feeder purposes would there be any issue with not knowing which eggs are which. I have a rather large home for them hence wanting to keep them together to make full use.
> 
> Also, am I able to use moss I have in my garden as a substrate. I know it is chemical free etc but wondered. I use coir moss or whatever its called at the moment which is fine but again was interested.


 Retics usually sell more readily so are not normally used for feeders, fulis are as they are prolific breeders and very overbred so harder to find homes for. The choice is yours of course. Do make sure to do regular egg checks and only keep what is needed, freezing any excess, as there are a lot of fulica looking for homes and its easy to end up with literally hundreds per clutch which might end up overwhelming. : victory:

Coir is the expandable coco fibre bricks and an ideal substrate, just garden moss alone isn't as it won't allow them to burrow etc and they generally will not lay without a dirt type substrate to burrow in. Some as decoration is ok as long as you are 100% certain it is free of contaminates like slug pellets, fertilisers etc, give it a bit of a rinse and make sure its not harbouring any native slugs or snails.

Also always have cuttlefish available for them and try to feed them a varied diet, the calcium is vital and they need to have a good range to stay as healthy as possible for laying and producing healthy young.


----------

